# Raptors Free Agency 2012



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

Nash is the obvious name. I would love to see him, followed by amnestying Calderon (if we can't find a taker).

Rumours are that we are going hard after Batum. I expect Portland to match anything we offer, but he's a good player, so worth chasing. 

I feel like this could be the best FA period we have ever witnessed in Toronto.


----------



## Porn Player

Players I'd like to see in Toronto - Dragic, Mayo, Beasley. 

The one guy I want to stay away from? Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Porn Player

BC has said Bayless and Weems will both recieve QO's.


----------



## -James-

Porn Player said:


> Players I'd like to see in Toronto - Dragic, Mayo, Beasley.
> 
> The one guy I want to stay away from? Jeremy Lin.


Hmma I like OJ but our wings already seem a bit undersized, and I think we have other holes I'd rather see filled first.

Beasley's skillset seems to fit but I'm just a little skeptical of how things might turn out.

I'm on board with Dragic.

I'd actually like to see us go big but there isn't really anyone to go after. Maybe Camby if he'd come on the cheap, but I doubt it. Asik?


----------



## Porn Player

Rockets reportedly offering $8m a year for Asik. No thanks. 

I would like a big, I just don't see any coming here.


----------



## Knick Killer

> According to a report from Sportsnet’s Michael Grange, the Raptors’ pitch to Nash once free agency opens on Sunday will include Wayne Gretzky asking Nash to do for basketball in Canada what he did for hockey in the United States when he went to the Los Angeles Kings.


http://sports.nationalpost.com/2012/06/30/does-chasing-steve-nash-make-sense-for-the-toronto-raptors/



> The Raptors have a taped video of Wayne Gretzky advising Steve Nash on why he should join the Raptors, and also have him on speed dial, if necessary.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/playerbreakingnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=417&line=182965&spln=1

Well that's interesting...


----------



## -James-

Yikes, 8 for Asik does seem like a bit much. And remember when everyone was complaining about Bargnani's contract?

edit - Actually, I do think he should get more than what Amir got but he probably got overpaid anyways. And if Asik were to get Amir-money, Chicago would probably be willing to pay the same. Seems the only way to get seasoned bigs today is to severely overpay them.


----------



## Porn Player

If we secure Nash and amnesty Jose, we have roughly $9m to spend (is that right?) ... 

I'd try for Batum, but settle with Beasley. Then fill the roster with veteran presence. 

Nash/Bayless 
DD/Ross
Beasley/Kleiza
Bargnani/Ed/Acy
Valanciunas/Amir 

The most exciting Raptor team ever? Packed with talent too.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

I doubt we have any interest in Beasely the Heat offered him in the [email protected] with Bosh but it was said that that the raptors brass disliked his work ethic so I doubt with a coach like Casey we spend mega cash, Batum I think would be a great fit as long as we get rid of Klieza and Forbes at the same time.
Priorities
Nash
Dragic
Batum
vet back up C if intention is to trade or buy out Amir


----------



## R-Star

Wayne Gretzky wasn't in the tail end of his career when he went the the Kings. He was in his prime. And he was also the greatest player of all time. Nash isn't even close.

That is a stupid sales pitch. It would make sense if it was Lebron or somebody, but Nash? Nope. Dumb. Terrible pitch.


----------



## R-Star

You guys don't like Calderon? I'd love him on the Pacers. Hes overpaid and isn't getting any younger, but hes one of the best pass first PG's in the league.


----------



## Porn Player

I'm bored of watching Calderon get abused. He certainly is a great passer though, I've found it strange over the years some other team (Lakers especially) haven't made a move for him. 

Beasley has progressed since his days in Miami. He's a real talent, and Casey may be the best thing to ever happen to him.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> I'm bored of watching Calderon get abused. He certainly is a great passer though, I've found it strange over the years some other team (Lakers especially) haven't made a move for him.
> 
> Beasley has progressed since his days in Miami. He's a real talent, and Casey may be the best thing to ever happen to him.


If you're tired of watching Calderon get abused, I think you may start to dislike Nash if he goes to you guys.

As far as Beasley, I don't think you guys have the respected vets needed to reign him in. He goes to TO and hes chucking like a mother ****er trying to be the star of the team.


----------



## Porn Player

This team needs a star. We have the correct coaching staff to get the best out of him.

Oh I know Nash won't set the world on fire defensively, but he will score. Calderon doesn't.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

i Rather have nash over Jose and his leadership if he signs will really help Demar Ross and Val, with him aboard maybe he can bring aboard a few good depth guys and then we have a great shot at the playoffs


----------



## R-Star

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> i Rather have nash over Jose and his leadership if he signs will really help Demar Ross and Val, with him aboard maybe he can bring aboard a few good depth guys and then we have a great shot at the playoffs


Well yea. Everyone would rather Nash over Jose.


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> This team needs a star. We have the correct coaching staff to get the best out of him.
> 
> Oh I know Nash won't set the world on fire defensively, but he will score. Calderon doesn't.


Val better guard the paint like Mutombo playing with Nash and Bargnani.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Wayne Gretzky wasn't in the tail end of his career when he went the the Kings. He was in his prime. And he was also the greatest player of all time. Nash isn't even close.
> 
> That is a stupid sales pitch. It would make sense if it was Lebron or somebody, but Nash? Nope. Dumb. Terrible pitch.


Smh...



R-Star said:


> You guys don't like Calderon? I'd love him on the Pacers. Hes overpaid and isn't getting any younger, but hes one of the best pass first PG's in the league.


Agreed. I'm still a big fan of Calderon and I think he would fit very well on the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> Smh...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm still a big fan of Calderon and I think he would fit very well on the Pacers.


Care to elaborate on how the Gretzky shit wasn't stupid?


----------



## Wade County

Beasley in Toronto would be sick. Particularly if Nash was there.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Care to elaborate on how the Gretzky shit wasn't stupid?


Apparently Steve Nash idolizes Wayne Gretzky. If I was a free agent and a team got my idol to call me to convince me to join that team, it would definitely have an impact on my decision. No Gretzky to LA isn't exactly the same scenario as Nash to Toronto but they are similar in many ways. LA desperately needed a star to attract fans and Toronto desperately needs a star to put them back on the basketball map.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently Steve Nash idolizes Wayne Gretzky. If I was a free agent and a team got my idol to call me to convince me to join that team, it would definitely have an impact on my decision. No Gretzky to LA isn't exactly the same scenario as Nash to Toronto but they are similar in many ways. LA desperately needed a star to attract fans and Toronto desperately needs a star to put them back on the basketball map.


Gretzky went to LA to make hockey in _America_ relevant. And he was the greatest hockey player in the world.

He was in his prime and was part of a dynasty at the time. Breaking records left and right. 

Nash is an amazing point guard, but not at all comparable to the Great one.

I can respect his hero called him, but there's no comparison for the situations.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Gretzky went to LA to make hockey in _America_ relevant. And he was the greatest hockey player in the world.
> 
> He was in his prime and was part of a dynasty at the time. Breaking records left and right.
> 
> Nash is an amazing point guard, but not at all comparable to the Great one.
> 
> I can respect his hero called him, but there's no comparison for the situations.


Yes I'm aware of all that but in a way Nash coming to Toronto will make Raptors basketball relevant again. They aren't identical situations but in a way they are somewhat similar. At least I think so.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> Yes I'm aware of all that but in a way Nash coming to Toronto will make Raptors basketball relevant again. They aren't identical situations but in a way they are somewhat similar. At least I think so.


Toronto sports is stupid though. They're one of the only teams in the league that could put shit on the court for a decade and still sell. They're like the Knicks. 

If we're comparing basketball to hockey, look at the Leafs. They've been the laughing stock of the league for forever and they're selling out every night. Its stupid.


----------



## lucky777s

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently Steve Nash idolizes Wayne Gretzky. If I was a free agent and a team got my idol to call me to convince me to join that team, it would definitely have an impact on my decision.


Steve Nash could pick up the phone and set up a lunch or dinner with Gretzky within a couple of days on his own. Actually, I would be shocked if Nash and Gretz had not talked or met several times already. Charity events, government awards/events, team Canada hockey games, or whatever.

Its a nice touch by the Raps but ultimately means nothing.

Nash is an ultra competitive guy. Plus he wanted another creator of offense last year in PHX to take some of the load off him. I just don't see him choosing TOR unless he is just chasing the money, and I don't think that is a good situation for anyone.

NYK are supposedly up to about 8 mill per in a S&T with PHX. They are more genuine with their playoff push. Nash, Melo, Amare, TChandler with possibly Shumpert, Novak, Lin, and JR Smith. And if he makes NY even an ECF team he can get close to Messier status in NY which is huge.

Would NY offer a 4th year to make the dollars more even. They plan to be over the cap for a long time and aren't afraid of a big tax bill.

DAL will be a big draw too. Reuniting with Dirk and they gave OKC a good run in the playoffs. Cuban re-loading that team.


----------



## speedythief

Melo dominates the ball. I think it is a bad fit.

Dallas are interested in him but he isn't their first choice (Williams). Even if they get Nash in some kind of swap for S&T Jet or Haywood, the team isn't looking so good.

I don't think the Gretzky thing makes much of a difference, either. Nash has already committed himself to our national program.


----------



## Porn Player

Reports are swirling, but I doubt we do anything until Nash picks his spot. 

We have interest in Lin, Dragic, Ak47, Ilyasova and Grant Hill.

Spurs are looking at Calderon (but I suspect, only if we amnesty him).


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

With say a unit of 
Nash Demar Jhonson Bargnani Amir
Val Ross Bayless Davis Acey Alabi 

you don't need Val to defend like Mutumbo, Amir is tough interior and I expect him and val to split time say 24 each, Bargnani can thrive at the 4 we should expect similar scoring 20 PPG and increase in boards to hopefully 7 RPG, with a big body that crashes and cleans the trash, it should help Bargs get those easy boards that he as a C couldn't b/c he lacked the bulk to fight inside, with Val and at times Acy at the 5 it should clean room for him to secure easy boards that in the past he wouldn't.
He in 33 games at times was as dominant scorer as Dirk if we had him for 50 games or the full 66 we would of won at least 30 games and could of pushed for the playoffs, Ed Davis offensive game was too raw to fill in and Klieza was very up n down, he has a combo size to play PF and SF but his dribbling sucks (way to many traveling calls not to mention FT inconsistency, he ruined that Valentine's night game vs NY several missed FT in the last 2 minutes), he can crash the glass well at times but in the long run is undersized at 6"8 234, is just a bigger and tougher Kapano, can play 2 positions but not good enough to stick at 1. We don't need PF's that can shoot #'s with Bargnani and Ross added and hoping Nash joins and Bayless there are several 3 pt threats.
With Ross we have a guy who from the 2 can hit the 3 and with the 2nd unit of bayless Ross Demar Davis Val there is enough range and leaping ability, I look forward to a 2nd unit upfront of Davis and Val both can run up n down well and with ross and Demar there could be lot's of alley oops


----------



## seifer0406




----------



## Knick Killer

Does the addition of Nash really make us a Top 8 team in the East? The Conference is getting more competitive by the year and even with Nash on the team, I don't think we'd be a lock for the playoffs by any means.


----------



## Porn Player

Atleast I now want to watch.


----------



## speedythief

Knick Killer said:


> Does the addition of Nash really make us a Top 8 team in the East? The Conference is getting more competitive by the year and even with Nash on the team, I don't think we'd be a lock for the playoffs by any means.


Not alone, but Nash plus a decent SF and good seasons from our young players and we'll be in a good way.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Lin will go to Houston and if he wants to go there may demand that they acquire Fields we than can put together a package of say Klieza Fields for Lowry
Dragic should be the next PG on our rader AK 47 would be a awsome addition


----------



## Porn Player

Rumour is with or without Nash, we want Lowry regardless. 

I like the fact we're continually linked with players I covet (sans Lin) ...


----------



## Knick Killer

Porn Player said:


> Rumour is with or without Nash, we want Lowry regardless.
> 
> I like the fact we're continually linked with players I covet (sans Lin) ...


Where did you hear that? I haven't heard anything about Lowry and the Raptors since the draft.


----------



## Knick Killer

Would anyone prefer Lowry over Nash?


----------



## speedythief

No, but we could do worse.

Makes our backcourt problematic when neither of our guards can shoot, though.


----------



## Porn Player

Nash to the Lakers. 

The Lowry thing was on Twitter, I'll try find it. 

And yikes at that Fields contract now Nash has gone elsewhere. I feel deflated.


----------



## speedythief

Offer sheets aren't official yet. We only have a verbal agreement with him. It might've been conditional on Nash signing--might not've. In any case we'll find out on the 11th and if he is a Raptor: not so bad, really.


----------



## Porn Player

Reports of: Calderon, DeRozan and Ed Davis being sent to Philly for Iggy and Vucevic. 

That's a deal I love. 

I've got to say, this offseason has been unreal so far, so many twists and turns.


----------



## seifer0406

I think we're giving up too much for Iguodala. We're talking about a guy who averaged 12 points a game last year.

I would do DeRozan/Kleiza/Calderon for Iguodala+fillers

If we're including Ed Davis then Kleiza definitely needs to be involved.


----------



## seifer0406

actually now that I think about it I wouldn't do the trade. I think DeRozan will be better than Iguodala within the next 2-3 years. Iguodala has been declining since 2 years ago and theres a good chance that he won't be the same as he was before.


----------



## Porn Player

Iggy is 28, he's not declining anytime soon. I looked at the deal as DeRozan for Iggy and Ed for Vucevic, that's a win win. 

I'd ideally talk to Indiana first, see if Paul George is available for DeRozan. 

We're a young team, some veteran leadership is needed.


----------



## seifer0406

Iguodala's last 3 years

2010 17/6.5/6
2011 14/6/6
2012 12/6/5.5

I think he declined plenty. I think Ed Davis/Calderon should be enough for him. The main reason that Philly is doing this is to shred salary and we're doing that already. To throw in both DeRozan and Ed Davis would be a rip imo.

If we're doing Ed/DeRozan/Calderon I would look to see if Josh Smith is available. Paul George would be great but I doubt the Pacers would be interested in trading him.


----------



## Porn Player

His scoring is down but that's it. We don't need him to be a scorer, that's Bargnani's role. Iggy is a much better fit with this team than DeRozan, his D, rebounding, passing and athleticism are elite. 

Lowry/Ross/Iggy looks like such a good blend. Defense, ball movement, getting out in transition, shooting. Yeah, I can dig that. 

Ed isn't all that. He's also a PF, which we have a glut of. Vucevic is a big guy that can play C, and he's really quite good. 

As for Calderon - the organisation under values him and I'm nervous we'll just amnesty him if we don't move him in a trade.


----------



## Porn Player

The Hawks are in rebuild mode, they could move Smith but would probably ask for more. I'm also not a huge fan of his over commanding style, he'd try and be that dude here, and lead us nowhere.


----------



## Ben

Iguodala had one of his best years last year. His value is probably at the highest of his career right now, so to get him for Derozan and Davis, whilst getting Vucevic back too would be a great deal. They have a team like Indiana's. Both he and Paul George could average 20 or so points a game if they weren't in the sharing teams they are.


----------



## Knick Killer

Porn Player said:


> Iggy is 28, he's not declining anytime soon. I looked at the deal as DeRozan for Iggy and Ed for Vucevic, that's a win win.
> 
> *I'd ideally talk to Indiana first, see if Paul George is available for DeRozan. *
> 
> We're a young team, some veteran leadership is needed.


Not a chance in hell the Pacers trade Paul George for Demar Derozan. Vogel, Bird, and the rest of the organization are VERY high on him.

But back to the Iggy trade, that's a tough call. It's really hard to predict how good Demar Derozan can become. Short term we'd be the winners of the trade but in the long run it might bite us in the ass if Derozan became an all-star calibre player.


----------



## c_dog

Porn Player said:


> His scoring is down but that's it. We don't need him to be a scorer, that's Bargnani's role. Iggy is a much better fit with this team than DeRozan, his D, rebounding, passing and athleticism are elite.
> 
> Lowry/Ross/Iggy looks like such a good blend. Defense, ball movement, getting out in transition, shooting. Yeah, I can dig that.
> 
> Ed isn't all that. He's also a PF, which we have a glut of. Vucevic is a big guy that can play C, and he's really quite good.
> 
> As for Calderon - the organisation under values him and I'm nervous we'll just amnesty him if we don't move him in a trade.


why do you want to amnesty an expiring contract(calderon)? it's not like the raptors are over the cap trying to sign a FA. We have plenty of cap because reasonable FA's like nash turn down our offer and opt for less money with a franchise that's not a joke.

expiring contract hold some value. there's no point in amnestying calderon because 1. he's still serviceable, if overpaid 2. he's expiring this year anyway 3. as an expiring that makes him easy to move if the raps choose to do so.

and i would love to see iggy in toronto. but it's not going to happen.. not enough value to trade for him. it's just not meant to be. raptors had their chance and they ****ed up and passed on him. We need to all move on.


----------



## seifer0406

The Iguodala rumors have no legs, so that's that.


----------



## Porn Player

It's a real shame.


----------



## Porn Player

Aaron Gray resigns for 2 years at the min. Good deal. 

James Johnson will not be returning. Shock for many.


----------



## c_dog

not sure why we picked aaron gray. jonas and davis can both play some undersized C, no? it's not like there's a dwight howard to play against every night. james johnson is much more valueable to the team. that guy might come back and bite the raptors in the ass if he becomes a real solid player somewhere. he reeks of potential that guy.. and he's shown great efficiency whenever he's on the floor.


----------



## Porn Player

Efficiency? For real? We can't have watched the sane player. 

Also Jonas is a legit sized C in any league in the world. Gray is a capable and cheap backup.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

so depth chart of of now
PG Lowry Calderon
SG Derozan Ross Fields
SF Fields Klieza
PF Bargnani Acy Jhonson
C Valanciunas Jhonson Gray


----------



## -James-

I honestly think Johnson is the type of player any contender needs - that big wing to defend power guards who can slide to the four for spot minutes. I think he's destined to be a contributor for a really strong team, and we'll be kicking ourselves though he wouldn't have been the same here.


----------



## adman da madman

^ Same. I'm super-high on James Johnson. He was more impressive than Fields last year. To get a guy who can give you nearly 2 steals and 2 blocks a game if he plays starters minutes is amazing and rare as hell. He brings good energy, is a good teammate, and can get out and run.. shooting will only improve. He's going to be a great player, not a big-time scorer but a solid contributor as -James- said above me


----------



## c_dog

I see i'm not the only one who thinks james johnson has the tools to be a darn good player in the nba. his skills are really quite unique for a guy his size. versatile defender, strong, rebounds well and good court vision for a forward. perfect piece on a contender.


----------



## lucky777s

Rumours on other forums say that JJ was a serious locker room problem and bad influence on other players. Makes sense. Never seen a club invest so much into a player and then sour on him so quickly when he actually seemed to start accepting his role and playing under more control. I was never a big fan but he was starting to sway me. I always felt he had a bad attitude or vibe to him.


----------



## Porn Player

Bayless looks to have joined Memphis Grizzlies. Good luck to him.


----------



## Knick Killer

Good pickup for Memphis.


----------



## Porn Player

We renounced rights on Weems, he'll be a UFA.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

good move we don't need Weems, we have Ross and DD at the 2 and rotating at the 3 we have Fields Demar and Ross and Klieza that is enough swing men.


----------



## Porn Player

I still feel like Calderon will be moved.

Amnesty an option but for somebody else.


----------



## Porn Player

Reports are that we signed John Lucas III yesterday. He's small, but I like him, and so does PER. 

Word is Alan Anderson will also return. 

So unless we see a trade, I think our roster is set.


----------



## RollWithEm

Whether or not the Raptors can contend for the 7th or 8th seed with season will depend almost exclusively on how good Valanciunas is. How is everyone feeling about that at this time?


----------



## Knick Killer

Well now with John Lucas in the picture, I'd be shocked if Calderon is still on the team when the season starts. Also glad to hear Alan Anderson will be returning. He proved he belongs in this league last year.


----------



## Porn Player

^ really? Lucas is not a full time backup to me, he's a backups backup. The Ant Carter role.


----------



## Knick Killer

Calderon is obviously better but Lucas proved he's a decent backup when he filled in for Rose this year.


----------



## seifer0406

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/223416/Dominic_McGuire_Agrees_To_Deal_With_Raptors

Dominic McGuire!


----------



## Porn Player

Not a game changer, but a very solid defensive role player. For a SG/SF he blocks and rebounds like Bargnani could only dream about.

This is the expected DC.

Lowry/Jose/Lucas III
DD/Ross/Anderson
Fields/Kleiza/McGuire
Bargs/Ed/Acy
Jonas/Amir/Gray

So much improved from last season.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Porn Player said:


> Not a game changer, but a very solid defensive role player. For a SG/SF he blocks and rebounds like Bargnani could only dream about.
> 
> This is the expected DC.
> 
> Lowry/Jose/Lucas III
> DD/Ross/Anderson
> Fields/Kleiza/McGuire
> Bargs/Ed/Acy
> Jonas/Amir/Gray
> 
> So much improved from last season.



I like it I just see C rotation as Amir/Jonas/Gray
MPG amir 20 Val 20 Gray 8


----------



## Porn Player

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> I like it I just see C rotation as Amir/Jonas/Gray
> MPG amir 20 Val 20 Gray 8


I think Amir and Val will probably start as many games as each other this year.


----------

